# Broad jump



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

Didn't Sch at one time have a broad jump and if so how long was it?


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

I found this video of Schutzhund in Germany in 1936. It does show a broad jump over a pit in the ground.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsBi0PehfAM

It is quite interesting - it looks like a club event and then they finish it all up with a beer!


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

I can see why they moved away from the broad jump, who wants to have a big ol' hole in thier backyard, 

that ten foot wall looked like it would really be hard on a dog


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

Shucks, I can't see the video (dang dial-up!). About how long was the broad jump?

In AKC, my first GSD had to jump the maximum length - six feet - but I'm guessing that the schutzhund one is longer. Six feet seemed pretty big at the time.

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't know how long was the broad jump in SchH, but in Mondioring it is from 3 to 4 meters.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I'm not sure there was ever a broad jump in formalized SchH. If so it was many, many decades ago. Way before my time and since I've never heard it mentioned in my conversations with old timers, I've gathered that if it did exist in formal SchH it would have been before SchH came to North America in the 70s. 

Remember that many of these things were done from the inception of the breed, long before SchH was formalized into an official breed test. And also, many of the videos and photos from the 20-30s are demos for the public and police/military, propaganda videos, etc.... not actually SchH trials.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

What they don't all march down together to the local bar for a beer after the Trial


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I will ask Gabor.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Smithie86I will ask Gabor.


About the broad jump or the marching down to the bar for a beer.









Will be interested to hear what he says about the jump. On the beer, lots of clubs still do that.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

We have a SchH Club by me that has a Bar at the Training Field, good place to go watch Trials & Shows


----------

